# Honey Run Apiaries



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

Just wanted to tell everyone about a good experience with Tim Arheit at Honey Run Apiaries. 

I ordered one of their All Season Inner Covers recently and it showed up defective. I was a bit worried how it would be handled, but after one email to Tim he said that they must have shipped a 'defect' accidentally and immediately sent a replacement. :applause:

In any case, I believe praise is due when a company stands behind their product, so kudos to Tim.


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

FYI, the cover that I'm referring to.

http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/store/all-season-inner-cover-p-232.html


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I love those covers, I've bought 4 from them over time, and always got them promptly and with no defects. Good people!


----------



## knoxjk (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, Tim's a A#1 guy I ordered a queen from him last year.....BEST EVER!!!!!


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

Had another great experience with tim this year. Highly reccomended!


----------

